# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Back-to-School supplies for children in Kingston, Jamaica

## Lola

For friends who like to help kids in Jamaica, here is a Toronto CA group that is putting together book bags and school supplies for kids in the Trenchtown area of Kingston. They also need donations for 54 kids in a children's home in Kingston. You can donate on their site and specify which project you want to support. Or contact them for more information.
http://www.bridgestojamaica.blogspot.com/

----------

